#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Osprey Operation Manager (OOM) software

## lyd

Anyone have Osprey Operation Manager (OOM) software from schlumberger?
i need for learn  :Frown: 
please help me  :Smile:  (need free software)
Thank you



CheersSee More: Osprey Operation Manager (OOM) software

----------


## Omar Nassar



----------


## BMWspeed202

I'm also interested in this soft. pls help.

up/

----------


## alpa

i have this software but its protected, if any one can find ***** of this software i can upload it. flexim protect

----------


## vmauricio1

hi alpa, if you have this software, send me a email and i will ***** it for you, even i can exchange for any software that you need

----------


## alpa

give me you email

----------


## vmauricio1

my email is vmauricio1@gmail.com, thank for reply

----------


## alpa

thanks

----------


## vmauricio1

thank you, but i told you that send me to my email, anyway thank

----------


## vmauricio1

i will send you the license as soon as finish

----------


## fhonda

where the shared link ?.

----------


## anol.ongc

please give the link to osprey risk download

thanks

----------


## LOST

please share the software,


RegardsSee More: Osprey Operation Manager (OOM) software

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Please share ''Osprey-Operation-Manager-(OOM)-software''

----------


## rockturtle94

pls* Could you sent to me sofware? Alpa

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

any help please

----------

